# First Woodpigeon.



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Although I have shot plenty with shotguns and air rifles it was a big challenge and a great thrill to get one with a slingshot, especially in a well shot wood where they are are ultra cautious.

This was my eighth outing after pigeon and I had only had two shots!, one was deflected and I missed one overhead last week which surprised me as it looked an easy shot.

It was only when I had a few practice shots at leaves directly above that I realized why I had missed it and how much more difficult it is to shoot at this angle.

This week I was determined to remedy this before shooting at any live quarry, and having resigned myself to losing some 12.5mm steel for the cause I proceeded to let loose at vertical leaves about seven yards away. Just as well as I was a good 3 inches wide with my first two shots and found I had to alter my shooting style slightly before starting to hit them.

This practice definitely paid off and was key to success as about half an hour later a pigeon landed overhead.

Giving it two minutes to settle I managed to creep around the tree trunk before spotting it through a small gap in the ivy leaves.

It's head was obscured by a branch but I could see most of it's upper body.

At the shot there was a loud crack and the pigeon plummeted, it was not dead but I was on it in a second to finish it off.

The ball had shattered the wing bone where it joins the body.

It was not the perfect ending but nevertheless I was very pleased to have got one.

Happy hunting to everybody in the New Year.

Slingshot-Ash board cut Hammer grip.

Bands-single TBG 30mm tapered to 25 mm,7.5 inches long.

Ammo-12.5mm Steel.

Location- Cornwall UK.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Congrats! Nice story.

Happy New Year


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

nice bird ! it looks like a good size . i love reading these kinds of postings .


----------



## Gote Rider (May 16, 2010)

You had a good hunt. Hunting with a slingshot is lots of fun. That will make a good meal. Thanks for posting.


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

Great story!

Thanks for sharing

LGD


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great account. And it was very instructive to readers of this forum for you to include your experiences with shooting over head and the need for practice. That looks like a nice, big bird and should make a fine meal.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Toddy (Oct 2, 2011)

Well done that man! I have long said that Wood Pigeon is one of, if not the hardest quarry for the catapult hunter. So even more reason to feel proud of yourself. A great read with an even better ending.


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great hunting, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Thank you all for the kind comments.


----------



## Hawkman (Oct 18, 2012)

Are you sure that's a pigeon? Looks like a turkey!


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

Not according to my bird books!


----------



## Thumper (Jun 8, 2012)

I think it looked so big because it was stuffed with ivy berries.


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Woodies are big birds and they taste great . Great shootin mate

Cheers

AL


----------



## rapidray (Dec 15, 2012)

Hawkman said:


> Are you sure that's a pigeon? Looks like a turkey!


hahaha...lol...that was my same thought. It is still a big bird!

great hunting! You figured out what to do and then did it.


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Nice shooting fella can not wait to shoot my first just need a little more practice first


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

congratulations mate they are a difficult quarry i know i was pretty happy when i got my first.


----------

